# Looking for (specific) dog trainer in Brighton



## MeAndMyMonkey (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

maybe someone here can help me: I'm looking for a dog trainer I met on a visit to Brighton some time ago. She was walking her dogs (a collie, a pug and an elderly GSD) in Stanmer Park and she was using a mobility scooter. 

I had a really nice chat with her and as I will soon be moving to Brighton with my dog it would be great to get her contact as unfortunately I've forgotten her name...

Any ideas who she might be?

Thanks!


----------



## kristybouk (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi are you still looking for dog trainer if yes then call me via 07023032567 i got three Teacup Yorkshire Terrier and two Teacup Maltese


----------

